# 2 good sites



## Troutmaster08 (May 1, 2020)

You have probably seen these sites but if you haven't here they are:










						GLASS BOTTLE MARKS - Welcome
					

Glass Bottle Marks: Glass Factory History, Information; Trademarks, Logo, Emblems, Marks ~ Antique & Vintage Glassware, Bottles, Jars,Insulators, Tableware.




					www.glassbottlemarks.com
				







			Historic Bottle Website - Homepage


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

Troutmaster08 said:


> You have probably seen these sites but if you haven't here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use them often when i get a weird mark i never saw and when i have a brain fart and can't for the life of me remember.


----------

